# New Wacom Bamboo tap Work in progress



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I just purchased a new Wacom Bamboo tab yesterday. This is the first piece coming of it. Will posting progress as it go. This is a live piece not a test piece. Thought I'd jump into the fire.
I didn't post the whole canvas, just the part that that is being worked on at the moment so you all can get a better look.
Eddie


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Eddiebiz, that's a lovely piece of work considering you've just got the Wacom. Excellent!


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks. Not finished yet. I have a ton of work to do on it. I can see this is going to be one of the best art tools I've ever bought.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Next installment.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice progress Eddieblz...say, not to go off topic, but in my mind I pronounce your username as "Eddibles"...is that right?


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

There is a funny story behind that name. I play the guitar and was getting heavily into the blues one night. One of my friend said look it's Eddie Blues. Well the name kind of stuck. In those days I didn't really hang out on forums. Well I cracked the head stock off one of my guitars. Going to a guitar repair shop have to have a professional Luthier repair it was very very very expensive. Some friends told me to go on to guitar and Luthier forums and they probably would give me all the info I would need to make the repair myself. Well I can't even count how many Different versions of the name EddieBlues is out there in the musician world but when I put in Eddieblz, no one ever thought of that. So that became my forum name. I actually use two names BigEd is my other one. So it's pronounced Eddie Blues. Well that is the story.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's a couple more. This isn't the full canvas there is work on it that I'm not ready to show yet.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

let' try that again.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Man...you're insanely good with hair highlights; mine just.look like white marks on black.

And thanks for the backstory on your handle!


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Next installment.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Here is one finished version.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Finished.


----------

